# Lincoln Trail



## Jason E. (Sep 9, 2004)

Any updates ????


----------



## Jason E. (Sep 9, 2004)

Heard derby has 10 back to the 4rth series in the morning..


----------



## TimThurby (May 22, 2004)

Derby Callbacks to the 4th:

#2 - Cody O/H Walt Maki
#3 - Willie O/H Kirk Dodge
#5 - Ammo O/H Bill Petrovish
#7 - Karma O/H Vicki Worthington
#8 - Player O/H Eric Gawthorpe
#11 - Sweet O/H Linda Bogusky
#13 - Gizmo O/H Danny Luttrell
#14 - Bandit O/H Jewell Huddleston
#16 - Shade O/H Tim Kreher
#17 - Ty O/H Alex Washburn

Open finished 1st series today and will start land blind in the a.m. Sorry don't know callbacks.

Tim


----------



## m blank (Apr 2, 2006)

Any call backs to the open?


----------



## TimThurby (May 22, 2004)

PM Sent Martha


----------



## Ted Shih (Jan 20, 2003)

Open Callbacks 

32 dogs to Land Blind, which starts at 8 am tomorrow

1, 7, 9-10, 12, 15-17, 20-21, 23, 25, 29-33, 35-37, 39, 41, 45, 48-49, 51, 55, 58-59, 62-63, 66

Ted


----------



## m blank (Apr 2, 2006)

Thanks for the info.
Got your PM, Tim, thanks.


----------



## Marty Bullington (Dec 15, 2005)

Amateur to land blind:

1,2,3,4,5,7,8,12,13,15,17,18,21,22,24,26,27,28,29,31,32,33,36,37,38,39,40,43,44,45,46,48,52

33 Total


----------



## huntinman (Jun 1, 2009)

Derby 1st #5 Ammo
2nd #11 Sweet
3rd #14 Bandit

4th, RJ & J were between #2 Cody, #3 Willie & #13 Gizmo, sorry, but short tem memory loss prevents the correct order...sorry for any mistakes...


----------



## Jason E. (Sep 9, 2004)

Gizmo got 4rth and Willie got RJ


----------



## Ted Shih (Jan 20, 2003)

Open Water Marks

15 dogs

Attar - 7, 23, 33, 63
Darnell - 21, 41, 66
Fleming - 30
Garland - 49
Harp - 32
Hines - 20, 39
Lawrence - 36
Patterson - 31
Sarek - 45


----------



## m blank (Apr 2, 2006)

Any updates from the Am?


----------



## TimThurby (May 22, 2004)

From FindRetrievers.com twitter:

Open
1st - #7 FC Whiskey River Dance The Tide O/Lindy DeWert H/Andy Attar 
2nd - #23 FC Top Gun Skyy Is The Limit O/John & Rhonda Haight H/Andy Attar 
3rd - #33 Ashland's Velvet Elvis O/Jamie Woodson H/Andy Attar 
4th - #41 AFC Wild Wings Girl's Best Friend O/H Jimmie Darnell 
RJam - #32 AFC Dominators Duke of Turrell O/Lou Magee H/Scott Harp 

Amateur
1st - #26 FC/AFC Windy City's Secret Signal O/H Charlie Hines 
2nd - #5 The Bosses Daughter O/H Tammy Bell 
3rd - #21 Atlas Goes To War O/H Lawrence Sarek
4th - #45 FC AFC Wild Wings Hurricane Storm O/H Jimmie Darnell
RJam - #7 Boss's Lady Liberty O/H Jason Fleming 

Qualifying
1st - #4 Spence's Flea Totin Longshot Andy Whitely 
2nd - #1 More Chances The Better II Chris Christopher 
3rd - #24 Coolwater's Knockout Alex Washburn 
4th - #20 Ace on the River III Peter Ketola 
RJam - #12 HRCH Deuce's Grown Ace Man Matthew Geater


Sorry don't know nothing else as I had to leave early this a.m.
Congrats to all,
Tim


----------



## tjw_128 (Jul 26, 2003)

TimThurby said:


> From FindRetrievers.com twitter:
> 
> 
> Qualifying
> 1st - #4 Spence's Flea Totin Longshot Andy Whitely


Congrats Jeremy & David Cantrell & Flea!!

Tara & Lucy II


----------



## Jason E. (Sep 9, 2004)

Congrats Jimmie Darnell, also heard Mercy made a great showing in the Open.


----------



## TimThurby (May 22, 2004)

Filling in some blanks:

Amateur

Jam - #12 Wild Wings Have No Forgiveness O/H Jimmie Darnell 
Jam - #39 FC Tribute To Justice, JH O/H Susan Bledsoe


----------



## Ted Shih (Jan 20, 2003)

John Gassner and I had a great time judging the Open.

The grounds are fabulous, thanks to the tireless efforts of Tim Kreher, the West Kentucky Wildlife Management Area. Tim also cooks a mean smoked BBQ Tenderloin.

Thanks to the club members for all of their work
- Cliff and Jeannie Garland
- Steve Hamilton
- Trey Lawrence and Dana Young
- Jimmie Darnell
- Jason Fleming
- Lou Magee
- Kate Miller
- Brooks and Debbie Gibson (who made a fabulous dinner on Thursday)
And many others, whose names I cannot remember

To Justin and Terry, from the Job Corps, who worked hard all weekend

To Bill Petrovish, fresh off of his derby victory, who threw and shot the flyer in the fourth series

It was a fun weekend, despite less than ideal weather on Friday and Saturday

Ted


----------



## Aaron Homburg (Sep 23, 2005)

*Congratz on the RJ Jason!

Aaron*


----------



## meleagris (May 20, 2003)

I'd like to second Ted's compliments to the Lincoln Trail Club. Everything ran like a champ...and I had a great time---Brooks and Andy made our life very easy!!! If you haven't seen/run on the grounds at West Kentucky WMA, you're REALLY missing something! Tim and Jodie and the rest of the gang there have made that area into a spectacular trial grounds. The Job Corps "kids" (Amber, Damian, and Garcia) were some of the best help I've ever worked with!!! Finally it was a great experience judging with Gwen Jones....she made it a fun weekend at all times!

It was good to see a few FTF friends again like Chris Atkinson, Ted Shih, John Gassner, and Vicki Worthington!!!

John Brunjes


----------



## Moosetogooseranch (Jan 19, 2008)

Ted Shih said:


> John Gassner and I had a great time judging the Open.
> 
> The grounds are fabulous, thanks to the tireless efforts of Tim Kreher, the West Kentucky Wildlife Management Area. Tim also cooks a mean smoked BBQ Tenderloin.
> 
> ...


Ditto! Thanks again to Tim Kreher for his expertise at the Grill and Grounds.  We had a Great time! 
Congrats to All.
From FindRetrievers.com twitter: 
Open
1st - #7 FC Whiskey River Dance The Tide O/Lindy DeWert H/Andy Attar 
2nd - #23 FC Top Gun Skyy Is The Limit O/John & Rhonda Haight H/Andy Attar 
3rd - #33 Ashland's Velvet Elvis O/Jamie Woodson H/Andy Attar 
4th - #41 AFC Wild Wings Girl's Best Friend O/H Jimmie Darnell 
RJam - #32 AFC Dominators Duke of Turrell O/Lou Magee H/Scott Harp 

Amateur
1st - #26 FC/AFC Windy City's Secret Signal O/H Charlie Hines 
2nd - #5 The Bosses Daughter O/H Tammy Bell - Way to go Tammy! 
3rd - #21 Atlas Goes To War O/H Lawrence Sarek
4th - #45 FC AFC Wild Wings Hurricane Storm O/H Jimmie Darnell
RJam - #7 Boss's Lady Liberty O/H Jason Fleming 
Jam - #12 Wild Wings Have No Forgiveness O/H Jimmie Darnell 
Jam - #39 FC Tribute To Justice, JH O/H Susan Bledsoe
Qualifying
1st - #4 Spence's Flea Totin Longshot Andy Whitely 
2nd - #1 More Chances The Better II Chris Christopher 
3rd - #24 Coolwater's Knockout Alex Washburn 
4th - #20 Ace on the River III Peter Ketola 
RJam - #12 HRCH Deuce's Grown Ace Man Matthew Geater


----------



## Chris Atkinson (Jan 3, 2003)

Congratulations to all! What a first class event.

The Atkinson boys had fun getting to reunite with lots of friends and meet some new ones too.

Sincere thanks to Tim and all the folks at Lincoln Trail. 

Chris


----------



## Aaron Homburg (Sep 23, 2005)

*Way to go Willie and Kirk on your RJ in the Derby!!!!! Willie is a Chopper x Birdie get!!!! Way to go Motorcycle Willie!!!!!

Proud Parent Regards,

Aaron*


----------



## Lock5Labs (Mar 21, 2009)

way to Bill on YOUR dogs 3rd!


----------



## JusticeDog (Jul 3, 2003)

Lock5Labs said:


> way to Bill on YOUR dogs 3rd!


Actually, that would be "Way to go JAMIE and Bill on Elvis' Open THird- His first placement with MORE TO COME!!! WHOOO HOOOOO!!!!!


----------

